# potere decisionale



## Audrey_Cheerful

Hola! Como puedo traducir "potere decisionale"?
"Poder decisorio"? "Poder de decidir"?
Gracias.


----------



## ursu-lab

Se metti la frase intera è meglio, perché in italiano a volte viene usata in certi contesti precisi: politico, economico (rif. a un'assemblea di azionisti, per es.), ecc. Nessuna delle due che hai proposto mi sembra familiare...


----------



## Audrey_Cheerful

Ok.
"Il potere decisionale era situato altrove e gli extremeños pensarono sempre che la vita stava da un'altra parte".


----------



## ursu-lab

El poder ejecutivo. 

Immagino che si riferisca al "potere decisionale *politico*".


----------



## Audrey_Cheerful

Penso di sì, spero di sì. Evviva i testi chiari ¬___¬
Grazie mille!


----------



## 0scar

En castellano se dice _El poder de decisión..._ o _El poder decisorio..._ 

Yo no veo un caso de falso amigo aquí, en todo caso _poder ejecutivo_ suena mal, sería _poder de ejecución._


----------



## ursu-lab

0scar said:


> En castellano se dice _El poder de decisión..._ o _El poder decisorio..._
> 
> Yo no veo un caso de falso amigo aquí, en todo caso _poder ejecutivo_ suena mal, sería _poder de ejecución._



Magari suona male in Argentina: se, come credo, il testo si riferisce al potere esercitato dal *governo centrale *(cioè, se il testo si riferisce al centralismo politico e al fatto che l'Extremadura doveva subire le decisioni/leggi imposte da fuori), in Spagna si chiama "poder ejecutivo", non "poder de ejecución".

Dal RAE:
*poder** ejecutivo.* * 1.     * m. El que tiene a su cargo gobernar el Estado y hacer observar las leyes.


----------



## 0scar

Más allá de si se debe decir poder _ejecutivo_, de _ejecución_ o _ejecutorio_, lo importante es que muy forzado traducir _decisionale_ a _ejecutivo_, no hay motivo en este caso para no decir E_l poder decisorio/la capacidad de decisión estaba en otra parte..._
¿Si _potere decisionale_ hay que traducirlo como _poder ejecutivo_ entonces como se traduce _potere esecutivo?_


Aparte, no importa que idioma se hable, en una democracia contemporánea la _capacidad de decisión política_ recae sobre el Poder Legislativo (Congreso/Parlamento/Asamblea), es el Congreso quien decide redactar un código penal, aplicar impuestos o ir a la guerra, y el llamado Poder Ejecutivo (Presidente/Primer Ministro) solo pone en ejecución lo ya decidido.


----------



## Neuromante

No se habla de democracias, ni de gobiernos contemporáneos, así que no es poderes ejecutorios. Pero poderes de ejecución en Extremadura sonará siempre a batallón de fusilamiento.


Aquí se está diciendo que los extremeños no tenían poder para decidir sobre su propia tierra, desde dentro de la misma.


----------



## 0scar

¿Cómo traducirías _decisionale_ que es el tema del hilo?

Para hablar de _ejecutar_ y sus derivados habría que abrir otro hilo.


----------



## infinite sadness

Non capisco perché pensiate che "decisionale" sia un falso amico.
Secondo me "decisionale" è "decisionale" (sempre ben inteso: senza voler offendere nessuno).


----------



## calamario

Poder de decisión.


----------



## Neuromante

0scar said:


> ¿Cómo traducirías _decisionale_ que es el tema del hilo?
> 
> Para hablar de _ejecutar_ y sus derivados habría que abrir otro hilo.



Óscar: Están debatiendo la posibilidad de traducir decisionale con algún derivado de "ejecutar" y yo simplemente he hecho notar que es incorrecto para quitar la discusión sobre "ejecutar" del tema. Eres tú y Ursula quienes están peleándose con "ejecutivo" "ejecución" y demás cosas que no vienen a cuento ¿Podrías explicarme qué he hecho yo mal y qué, de las cosas de que m acusas has hecho tú bien?
Más que nada para ponernos a ambos en el lugar correcto y acabar con esta especie de "caza y derribo" que estoy viendo últimamente.


----------



## Larroja

ursu-lab said:


> Dal RAE:
> *poder** ejecutivo.* * 1.     * m. El que tiene a su cargo gobernar el Estado y hacer observar las leyes.



Anche in italiano  il "potere esecutivo", detenuto dal governo del Paese, e il "potere decisionale", detenuto da chiunque abbia la possibilità di prendere delle decisioni (in ambito politico, ma anche aziendale ed economico), son due cose molto diverse. Nel contesto presentato da Audrey Cheerful non possiamo certo considerare sinonime le due espressioni, sono d'accordissimo con *Oscar*: 


> no hay motivo en este caso para no decir El poder decisorio/la capacidad de decisión estaba en otra parte...


----------

